# Collection #2



## dreamsta (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm NEW here. My name is Sean, I've collected different things for over 18 years, and now I need a little help on identifying my Bottles and antiques, I'm ready to sale my collection. If anyone can be of any help, I really would appreciate it. And thanks in advance!


----------



## carobran (Nov 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: dreamsta
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm NEW here. My name is Sean, I've collected different things for over 18 years, and now I need a little help on identifying my Bottles and antiques, I'm ready to sale my collection. If anyone can be of any help, I really would appreciate it. And thanks in advance!


 do i see a crack runing through that one?


----------

